# Thanks for crossing your fingers



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for crossing your fingers everyone (and anything else you crossed).

It's done the trick, I got the call this afternoon we go to matching panel on 5th Feb.   

To say we're over the moon is a slight overstatement.  Unfortunately we all feel a bit poorly today so will be celebrating with Lemsip rather than something more exciting.  However I'm sure we'll be recovered sufficiently to celebrate at the weekend.   

Will keep you posted on intros etc when I get more information.

love
Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Cindy

Fantastic news, can't wait to read more about your little girl.  When things have settled we must get together again.

5th Feb will be here before you know and it and X can be a big brother.

Karen x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*well done Cindy  * - fab news   
sorry you're feeling a bit poorly and cant leap about  hope you feel better soon 
great that matching panel is so soon too..my friend was matched with a little girl on thurs and has to wait till 22nd Feb..seems such a long time!

kj x


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Fantastic.  Great news and can't wait to hear about your little girl.


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Cindy,
I have just pm'd you fantastic news !!!!!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Cindy this is fantastic news hun    shame you can't celebrate with something a little stronger than lemsip though  

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news Cindy!  So very pleased for you.
Can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fantastic news Cindy

xxx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Brilliant news Cindy.  Can't wait to hear more.  Hope you are all feeling better soon.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOO HOO 

Fantastic news 

Hope you feel better soon 

xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Excellent news Cindy!   All the best for 5th Feb. Hope you feel better soon.

LOVE K


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Cindy


FANTASTIC news!! 

I have just put a message on the other thread saying I hope you hear something soon & I knew once I read this message I would know something!!

Your DS is going to be a BIG brother!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Great news Cindy,
Hope you feel well enough to celebrate with something stronger than lemsip soon! We look forawrd to hearing all about your meeting with your little girl.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Cindy,

As you know I am really for you. It was lovely to chat the other night. I hope you are feeling better, and crack open some bubbly this weekend.

See you soon.

Love PBM and Pooh bear sends a hug Big brother to ds.xxxx


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Cindy
Truly wonderful news sooooooooo thrilled for you !!!!!!!!!!!
Gill


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations...a baby girl...I am sooo excited and delighted for you.

February 5th is my birthday so I will remember to send up a wee prayer for 'easy' questions at panel in the morning and then, at night, raise a glass to you in celebration of your new addition.

magenta xxx


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Cindy - Fantastic news.  What a wonderful thing to look forward to. 

Can't wait to hear your stories.  

Wish your colds better.

Love Rianna.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Fab news Cindy xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Blimey, I thought I'd replied to this.. really sorry Cindy. 

FANTASTIC NEWS.... am so pleased for you... keep us posted every step of the way won't you... !!

Love C xx


----------

